# 457 needs skills assessment?



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a job offer (Programmer/Portal support specialist) from an Australian employer and they are in planning to file subclass 457 visa for me. I was just wondering do I need to get my skills assessed before I could file my part of application?

Appreciate your time. Thanks!


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

ricks1088 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a job offer (Programmer/Portal support specialist) from an Australian employer and they are in planning to file subclass 457 visa for me. I was just wondering do I need to get my skills assessed before I could file my part of application?
> 
> Appreciate your time. Thanks!


can you tell me,how you apply for job...recruiter or any link plz????


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

I used seek job search website...


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

NO You dont need to get your skills assessed.
Just have a very impressiive resume and make sure you have supporting documents as well for the things you mention in your resume (just in case.)

Its pretty straight and simple process to get the 475 if you employer is able to get the nomination approved (whcih mean to convince DIAC that he needs you  )


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks yks!

That clarifies my question.
I read booklet 9 for subclass 457 and it agrees with what you said


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

My employer is asking me to fill the paper form and email them. They saying they will file everything for me, I don't seem to understand. I thought they will give me nomination approval details and then I would file for 457 Visa online. Has anyone gone through something similar?


----------

